# Spanner's Dark Angels 3rd Company



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi people, over the summer I'm planning to completely repaint my roughly 3000 points worth of Dark Angels 3rd company (with elements of the 1st, 2nd and 10th). These models were originally painted by me when I was 13ish, which kinda explains the crappy paint job :laugh: .Let me know with any C&C as I go along, as tbh I am still a newbie at the whole painting malarkey. 


At the moment I have:

Azrael
Ezekiel
Sammael (in land speeder)
Baradiel: 3rd company master
Zacchaeus: 10th company master
Bezrael: Librarian
Emperor's Champion conversion
Command Squad
Company Veterans Squad
Deathwing squad
Ravenwing Attack squadron x 2
Tactical squad x 2
Scout squad x 5
Assault squad
Whirlwind
Combat squad
Lander pilot conversion
Venerable Dreadnought (unconstructed)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, pretty nice. .


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Your dread looks like it was in a horrible accident


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

scscofield said:


> Your dread looks like it was in a horrible accident


LOL yes! :laugh: My name for it is "the dead dread"...
I got it a few years ago for my birthday, but it's the old metal one, meaning it needed pinning and I could never be bothered to get around to it.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I got it a few years ago for my birthday, but it's the old metal one, meaning it needed pinning and I could never be bothered to get around to it.


I hear that! Looks good, nice collection you have here. :drinks:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers  I have a lot of work to do over the next couple of months :laugh:


----------



## rawrgh (May 28, 2010)

Nice colletion of Unforgiven. 
I'll get round, to fiishing mine off sometime. After my nids and Grey Knights


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers mate  Means a lot looking at your plog, seeing as your Unforgiven are wayy better than mine.


----------



## Aramil (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm about to start my own project log for improving / upgrading my current DA army.

Looking forward to checking up on your progress over the next few months.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

An impressive collection indeed. The pics are a bit fuzzy so it is hard to make out the details, but I look forward to following your progress as you go about the great repaint.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Quick questions: Are these Vallejo paints a good equivalent to the noted GWS ones?

- Dark Angels Green (GWS) - Cayman/Dark Green (V)
- Mithril silver (GWS) - Chainmail Silver (V)
- Bleached Bone (GWS) - Elfic Flesh (V)
- Boltgun metal (GWS) - Gunmetal Metal (V)

And where's the best place to get a Chaos Black spray equivalent?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

My personal opinion is that the Vallejo paints are better. I also use the Vallejo primer for airbrushes, you get more for you buck and it lasts much longer. Once I finish with all my GW paints I will not buy them anymore...accept the washs, GWs washs work really well.

On a side note, love the Dark Angels man, keep it going!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Quick questions: Are these Vallejo paints a good equivalent to the noted GWS ones?
> 
> - Dark Angels Green (GWS) - Cayman/Dark Green (V)
> - Mithril silver (GWS) - Chainmail Silver (V)
> ...


DIY stores usually have a good primer. If not try and look for Krylon, which you can get from certain places. 

As for the paints equivalents, I have no idea, I personally use a combination of the two, since I love Citadel and I have been using the paints for the last 5 years. Hard to break a habit.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I like the emperor's champion conversion with the combi...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers for the comments and help people 
I'll probably use the ones I've found, as they seem pretty similar, and I can always mix them to lighten/darken them. Next update should hopefully contain some pics of the progress.

P.S. CLT40K, that model was actually an accident. Back in my naive youth, I though the EC was some random freelance marine warrior dude, so I just bought it on a whim. Made out for a nice little conversion though :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good from what I can see, I would love to see some better pic up close and stuff. From the fzzy pics it does look like you may need to get some badob black though. Seem a bit flat but really hard to tell.


----------



## rawrgh (May 28, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Quick questions: Are these Vallejo paints a good equivalent to the noted GWS ones?
> 
> - Dark Angels Green (GWS) - Cayman/Dark Green (V)
> - Mithril silver (GWS) - Chainmail Silver (V)
> ...


I use mostly vallejo (because of value for money, awesome bottles & I got a really good deal on a full set) , but citadel washes, foundations and metallics

Your colours as are mostly right above GW Bleached Bone is Bonewhite in the VGC range. and Mithril silver is just called silver - chainmail silver is chainmail.

As for the spray I use GW generally but Halfords primer is pretty good too. But theres not a lot of price difference. GW £9.50 / 400ml Halfords is about £7.50 for 500ml.

Hope this helps you some

Oh and what he said, lets see some better pics


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Quick questions: Are these Vallejo paints a good equivalent to the noted GWS ones?
> 
> - Dark Angels Green (GWS) - Cayman/Dark Green (V)
> - Mithril silver (GWS) - Chainmail Silver (V)
> ...


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=31571 shows the comparisons.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

OMG! Guess what? An update! It's not much, seeing as stripping the ton of crap has taken ages (and still isn't finished), plus priming, and some weapon replacements for certain *ahem* _illegal_ models....

:laugh:

PS: Don't use brake fluid for paint stripping unless you have no other option. The results are OK, but not brilliant, and it destroys the glue if left in for like 48 hrs. :nono:

EDIT: Sorry about the shite picture quality. I'm using my phone atm, which only has like 2 megapixels. Hopefully by the time they're all painted I'll have a decent camera.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Another quickie update! So far around half the stuff is basecoated, whilst the other half wait for priming. I haven't applied any washes or highlighting yet, but the ground work is done. I know (still) the piccies are crap, but do what you can with them 
I'll post some proper pics by the end of the week, when the rest of the army is at the same stage as these bits.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

OK this is gonna be the last update for the next couple of weeks, coz I'm going away for a bit. But anyway, we have here:
- 3rd Company Master
- 10th company master
- 3rd company command squad
- 3rd company veteran squad
- 2 Ravenwing attack squadrons (3 bikes each)
- 3 DW terminators
- 3rd company 7th assault squad
- 3rd company 1st squad sgt
- Snipers

Again, crappy picture quality... :headbutt:

I'll also point out that I won't be basing my models, and I haven't got the correct paints to do flesh at the moment, so those aspects will have to wait.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey, guess what. It's a muthafuckin' UPDATE! :shok:

And *shockhorror* I also have a decent(ish) camera for photos!
So yeh, I have completed so far:
- Azrael
- 3x Company Masters
- Command Squad
- Assault Squad
- 3x Deathwing Terminators
- ~5 Company Veterans
- Veteran Sergeant
- ~6 Ravenwing Bikers
- ~8-10 Scouts


















































Note: I'm still working on perfecting my skin tones, hence the black faces.
Note 2: I don't have the tools to drill out gun barrels 

Anyways, WIP are:
- Remaining Ravenwing bikers
- 2x Tactical squads
- Couple of Company Vets
- 2 Deathwing Terminators
- More Scouts
- Rhino
- Land Speeder
- Ven Dreadnought.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh, and I thought I'd have a separate post for Azzie:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking good. I will say that there are bubble marks on the robes of Azreal and the Watcher, where bubbles formed when you applied the wash and then dried like that. Also, when applying the washes, I've found when washing over light colours that a few thin coats with a progressively lighter dry brush of the base colour between each one works much better than giving it one heavy wash as you seem to have. This gives it a much more even and smooth finish.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Firstly, cheers for the +rep 
As for my washing abilities, I'm pretty much a novice painter (still, lol), so washes are actually fairly new to me. My method so far has simply been to "apply wash to surface and let dry", with little precision. So, by your method, I drybrush the washes on, layer by layer?

Thanks for the C&C.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Firstly, cheers for the +rep
> As for my washing abilities, I'm pretty much a novice painter (still, lol), so washes are actually fairly new to me. My method so far has simply been to "apply wash to surface and let dry", with little precision. So, by your method, I drybrush the washes on, layer by layer?
> 
> Thanks for the C&C.


Extreme threadomancy, I know, but the link's in your sig so I thought I'd help seeing as it looked like an ongoing project. It's pretty much impossible to drybrush a wash; the two are opposites. It's like saying you're going to apply dry water; makes no sense.

What I think was meant was that you do something like this:

- Base colour painted
- Thin wash colour
- Drybrush the base colour (or a highlight) back over, leaving the recesses (as a drybrush naturally does for you)
- Another thin wash
- Lighter drybrush
- Repeat until you like it

That way you get a smoother transition of colour, rather than "light bit" then "dark bit" as can happen if you're not careful. I'm no expert myself so I may have interpreted it completely wrong; he may indeed have meant for you to drybrush the wash on. :laugh:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I haven't had a chance to paint much lately, but it is still very much an ongoing project. I shall bear that in mind when I do my scouts.


----------



## Brother Belphor (Jul 26, 2012)

with the new box Vengeance i'm rebuilding my Dark Angels Army.Hopefully my camera will work and i'll take some pics to post them.
It's a mix of the older metal figs and the newer plastics.
plus i'll take pics of my SM Armies.. :victory:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds awesome, I'll be sure to check it out!


----------

